# Flightless cock needed in Michigan



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello loftmates once again. Its been awhile. Those of you know how bad the michigan economy is and with GM problems i lost more clients. I am looking for a cock (homer great but tippler or other smaller breed ok) that is flightless. If you know of a racing lofts that destroys injured birds let me know as this is how i rescued my current hen. Built a small loft but i can not let them fly around because local ordinance prevents livestock in area and i can not complain ignorance of the law LOL. My current hen is flightless and very tame so that she almost is a family and has gotten so well behaved that she has found a perch when i bring her inside while i am researching cases on my bookcase and walks across without any accidents lol. I used to raise birds with my grandfather and we had quite a successful breeding loft for racing homers with a stock that was imported from belgium and retired war birds he picked up. I was in college and used genetics to trace history and we had a no kill policy for loft and birds we breed accepting returns rather than kills. I hope to hear from anyone that can help and i will pay for any shipping and within a 200 miles from detroit will drive for the bird.

joe


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is so nice you want to give a disabled bird a great home.
I am sure someone will be able to help you out.

Reti


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

Reti

thank you. taking care of her reminded me of when i was younger and when my gramps was still around so i am getting something out of it as well as her getting a good home.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sure we'll be able to come up with the right bird in a little time.
Nice to see you posting. I wondered what you were up to. It has been a long time.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*re flightless cock still needed or.....*

I still need a flightless cock in michigan and with all the injured birds was hoping that one would be available but no luck. I have also had no luck from racers that have had an injured bird that can not fly and is not needed in the loft but still is in relatively good condition that it could keep my injured hen company so i am looking to the community now with this though.....What is a breed of bird that is relatively the same size as a homer that does not fly much. I have to keep her in a smaller coop that has no flight cage so that neighborhood is not upset and birds can not be flown. Our former racing loft was grandfathered in to new zoning ordinance so my hands are tied. Any help on maybe a breed i should look for to keep the bird company. Not looking to breed her just want her happy.

joe


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Any chance of getting a picture of your set up? I don't know that you actually NEED another breed. Why not a prisoner cock that someone is willing to let go? Those birds are never flown anyway, so it's not like they would be missing anything. 
I ask about your set up because, bringing in a cock of any breed, you'd have to be somewhat careful as most of the time, they will choose a high place to roost and if there IS a high place or somewhere that your hen can't get to, but HE can, then he could try to "drive" her there and possibly hurt her in the process. Just a thought. 
I too can't believe that it's THAT hard to find a flightless cock. Then, on the other hand, we know what many, if not most fanciers would do with a bird that can't fly any longer.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Keep bumping the thread up. The right bird will show up.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*not computer savy to get pics up but*

thanx will keep post going. it is sad though when i have gone to local racers and the only thing they need to do is give me a call and yet they probably just will do what they do with the injured bird. will keep looking though


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

KO Loft said:


> I still need a flightless cock in michigan and with all the injured birds was hoping that one would be available but no luck. I have also had no luck from racers that have had an injured bird that can not fly and is not needed in the loft but still is in relatively good condition that it could keep my injured hen company so i am looking to the community now with this though.....What is a breed of bird that is relatively the same size as a homer that does not fly much. I have to keep her in a smaller coop that has no flight cage so that neighborhood is not upset and birds can not be flown. Our former racing loft was grandfathered in to new zoning ordinance so my hands are tied. Any help on maybe a breed i should look for to keep the bird company. Not looking to breed her just want her happy.
> 
> joe


have you thought about getting a fantail, they are not real good flyers, may have to pay for him though....eggbid? don't want to steer you away from adoption though, as that is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You know, you could always get another hen and let them pair up. I've got 10 hens in one of my lofts right now and there are 4 nest bowls (one in each corner) and they're all sitting on dummy eggs. They're ALMOST as happy as they would be with their mate. The only drawback to MY hens doing this, is there are no nest boxes in their section, so they're all in the floor. Other than that though, they are perfectly happy with another hen as a mate and some eggs to sit on. Just a thought. Since you've got a hen, you could just find another bird of either sex and not specifically be on the look out for a cock.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> You know, you could always get another hen and let them pair up. I've got 10 hens in one of my lofts right now and there are 4 nest bowls (one in each corner) and they're all sitting on dummy eggs. They're ALMOST as happy as they would be with their mate. The only drawback to MY hens doing this, is there are no nest boxes in their section, so they're all in the floor. Other than that though, they are perfectly happy with another hen as a mate and some eggs to sit on. Just a thought. Since you've got a hen, you could just find another bird of either sex and not specifically be on the look out for a cock.


That is a great idea! I have three hen doves and they get along wonderfully, and no cock bird harassment either.


----------



## freeflying.kmf (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a young male (?) bird that is 3/4 show homer and 1/4 racer, he has 'angel wings' and cannot fly well at all. Currently I'm trying a cure (binding his wings in the correct position), and I've taken a liking to him, but if you want him, you can have him. He's only 6 weeks old and a little sickly (he was a rescue, I only got him a week ago and am still nursing him back to health), but let me know if you want him! He's a sweetie. Blue-bar, I named him Tetra. But I'm not sure if he's male yet, because of his age. You can email me at [email protected]. It's awesome that you want to rehab a bird!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Joe,

Do you still need a flightless/handicapped male?

Hamilton just became available, as his little mate Penelope(also handicapped) has passed away. He is very handsome boy, but is very lonely now.

He currently resides in Virginia.

Here is the thread of their meeting with pictures of him, he is the checker:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/home-available-20419.html?highlight=Hamilton+Penny


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=395445&postcount=6


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

still looking lol..back from work


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

KO Loft said:


> still looking lol..back from work


Did you read post #14?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ner mind. I see that you did.


----------



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

Most people with book shelves and free indoor birds simply cover the top row
of books with a board or cardboard. Poop happens but well planned roosting spots help. Pigeons seem to poop most when they get up in the morning. My non flyers chose flying mates. A member of Wings of Hope in Chicago rescued
a pigeon that was hit by a bus. The male pigeon "Lucky" is still in the hospital
with a broken shoulder. He may be up for adoption. Outdoor pigeon lofts in
MI should be heated, especially if the birds do not fly. How is the bottom of
MI near Indiana by the lake? I been thinking of moving my flock there.

Superflyer


----------

